# Movie reboots you would like to see



## punisher73 (Sep 10, 2012)

Saw the other thread on the Highlander and thought it would be fun to have a thread to discuss movies that you would actually like to see remade.

My choice would be Flash Gordon.  I really liked the first one, but I think with special effects now it could be awesome.


----------



## rainesr (Sep 10, 2012)

I far more appreciate a new movie, not a remake, not a reboot, just something new.


~Rob


----------



## elder999 (Sep 10, 2012)

_The Destroyer_


----------



## Steve (Sep 10, 2012)

rainesr said:


> I far more appreciate a new movie, not a remake, not a reboot, just something new.
> 
> 
> ~Rob


Reboots are great.  Sometimes, they give new life to old characters.  Sometimes, they take great ideas and execute them better.  

Hollywood isn't running out of new ideas.  There are tons of original movies being made all the time.  I shudder to think of where the Western genre would be if Sergio Leone was reluctant to borrow shamelessly.

Personally, I'd like to see a reboot of the Tarzan series that is closer to its ERB origins.

Flash Gordon would be great, too.  And I'd LOVE to see Daredevil given a "do over."


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 10, 2012)

Am I the only person alive who likes the Daredevil movie the way it is?

View attachment $Daredevil-Wallpaper-daredevil-1598963-1024-768.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 10, 2012)

As to re-doing some of the old classics, I'd love to see Quatermass redone with special effects of the present day; even with the effects of the day, Quatermass and the Pit scared the bejezzus out of me as a kid :lol:.

[yt]XTiZJFRRlwE[/yt]

Them!  was also a personal favourite:

[yt]q2PLls02gOU[/yt]


----------



## Aiki Lee (Sep 10, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Am I the only person alive who likes the Daredevil movie the way it is?



Yes. Yes you are.
I'm not sure about movies, but I'd really like to see a reboot of the _Kung Fu_ TV series. That would be something!


----------



## Carol (Sep 10, 2012)

I've had Clint Eastwood on the brain recently 

I would LOVE to see a remake of the Eiger Sanction...heck I'd like to storyboard it myself...not sure if I have the talent though....
The action scenes on the mountain were amazing.  It's a shame the back story was a bit ridiculous...with a few tweaks, that could be a great story of adventure and intrigue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2012)

elder999 said:


> _The Destroyer_



Yes! _Logan's Run _too. (Rumor is Ryan Gosling for that within a few years--mixed feelings there.) We desperately need a good _Dune _and maybe a more serious _Starship Troopers_. 

These are cases where the book(s) have not been well done the first time or, as in _Starship Troopers_, the take on it was very particular. But overall, unless they have a new way of envisioning it or are re-interpreting the source (like in _Total Recall_--although I didn't like the recent one they did take it in a different direction), then I don't really want remakes of things already out there. Most have sucked, it seems.


----------



## kitkatninja (Sep 10, 2012)

Robocop and...  The rest of the conan movies.  While I do enjoy the ones with Arnie in them, the remake of Conan was excellent


----------



## Mauthos (Sep 11, 2012)

Apparently Robocop is being rebooted and Marvel are trying to get the rights back on Daredevil so it could be possible that a new movie could be in the works.


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 11, 2012)

kitkatninja said:


> Robocop and...  The rest of the conan movies.  While I do enjoy the ones with Arnie in them, the remake of Conan was excellent



eugh.. was absolute garbage!

it wasnt conan, might as well have called it ronan and had it as a different movie. story was non existent, acting was terrible...

think we'll have to disagree on that one..


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Am I the only person alive who likes the Daredevil movie the way it is?



I actually liked the director's cut of the movie alot better, there were alot of transition scenes in it that made the movie flow better and make more sense.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 11, 2012)

I would love to see them remake Spenser for Hire.  I had read somewhere that Mr. Parker was in talks to do just that before he passed away.  But, I also think that Spenser is one of those characters that no one is going to like 100% in a movie/book because of how he was written.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 11, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Yes. Yes you are.
> I'm not sure about movies, but I'd really like to see a reboot of the _Kung Fu_ TV series. That would be something!



You mean like Kung Fu: The Legend Continues?  :asian:


That show was very cheesey


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 11, 2012)

rainesr said:


> I far more appreciate a new movie, not a remake, not a reboot, just something new.
> 
> 
> ~Rob



For the most part, me too.  I also think that some movies should NEVER be attempted to be remade because they were such an instant classic.
Others I think were good movies, but could be updated or retold.


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234721/  Robocop.


----------



## Ironcrane (Sep 11, 2012)

This movie right here.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> I actually liked the director's cut of the movie alot better, there were alot of transition scenes in it that made the movie flow better and make more sense.



We said exactly that as we left the theater, dissatisfied--it was obviously butchered.

Yes on RoboCop which is due for an update. (Can we get Marvel to do Deathlok?) Daredevil? Love the comic, but after that debacle...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2012)

Carol said:


> I would LOVE to see a remake of the Eiger Sanction...heck I'd like to storyboard it myself...not sure if I have the talent though....
> The action scenes on the mountain were amazing.  It's a shame the back story was a bit ridiculous...with a few tweaks, that could be a great story of adventure and intrigue.



Great film--I love it! There's a sequel to the book, too (The Loo Sanction).


----------

